# Fuji Royale Pics



## Smitty1283 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a thread a few down but no pictures. Finally I have some. Sorry that I'm a forum tard and I don't know how to put the pics directly into the thread. Click on the link. If it doesn't work just copy and paste it.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------

